# ¿Cómo calculo los parámetros de un transistor en continua/alterna?



## aliteroid (Ago 18, 2011)

Hola a todos, les cuento, estoy estudiando los transistores bipolares de la biblia de malvino y me encontre con un lio.

Resulta que la polarización de emisor me dice que :

IE = VE / RE y
IC = IE 
por lo tanto el voltaje en la resistencia de colector seria IC x RC pero me da un valor incorrecto y no encuentro en el libro la explicación. ¿por que sucede esto?

segun el dibujo
VE= 4,3v
IE= 4,3mA
la caida de tension en la resistencia de colector seria 4,3mA x 10K pero el resultado es 43V. ¿donde esta el error?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 18, 2011)

Los cálculos no están mal, lo que pasa es que con ese valor de RC el transistor entra en su estado de corte,  y todo el voltaje en el colector, los cálculos dan 43V pero en realidad solo aparecerán 5V. (La energía no se crea ). Lee sobre las rectas de carga de los transistores BJT y allí se explican mejor sobre esto. Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 19, 2011)

Está facil... el transistor esta trabajando como diodo... si te fijas, toda la corriente se la esta llevando la base...

El voltaje de base a emisor es de 0.7V
El voltaje Vcc es de 5V
entonces... 5V -0.7V = 4.3V en el emisor.
asi que el voltaje de la resistencia del emisor son 4.3V y por ley de ohm tenemos que...
Ie = 4.3V/1000ohms
Ie = 4.3mA

Así que tu problema esta en que todavia no tienes bien claros los conceptos de operación del transistor y esa es la explicación.
Aguas que te puede costar mal un reactivo de examen. A hacer mas ejercicios es la solución.
Salu2!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2011)

IC no es igual a IE, es casi igual si la beta es grande y si no está saturado, en los demás casos puede no ser ni  parecido

IE=IB+IC


----------



## aliteroid (Ago 19, 2011)

gracxias por sus respuestas, la conclusion que puesdo sacar es que la resistencia de colector sebe ser menor o igual  a la resistencia de emisor ¿es correcto decir esto?


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 19, 2011)

Y esa conclusion marciana queeeeeeeeeee????


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 19, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:
			
		

> Y esa conclusion *marciana* queeeeeeeeeee????



Jajaj que definicion .



			
				aliteroid dijo:
			
		

> gracxias por sus respuestas, la conclusion que puesdo sacar es que la resistencia de colector sebe ser menor o igual a la resistencia de emisor ¿es correcto decir esto?



Me parece que tenes que darle mas bola a la ley de ohm y kirchhoff.


----------



## zaiz (Ago 19, 2011)

aliteroid dijo:


> gracxias por sus respuestas, la conclusion que puesdo sacar es que la resistencia de colector sebe ser menor o igual  a la resistencia de emisor ¿es correcto decir esto?



La conclusión que puedes sacar es que el transistor está *saturado*, en Rc tienes casi 0.7V y *NO *se cumple lo de que la corriente en Rc sea igual o casi igual que la de Re.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 19, 2011)

Hola.

Sí ves el circuito la base está en +5v. Eso quiere decir, 5V= Vbe + IeRe ===> IeRe= 5V-Vbe.
Ie=Ib + Ic esto se cumple en la zona lineal.
5V=IcRc + Vce + IeRe 
5V=IcRc + Vce + 5V-Vbe ===> Vbe= IcRc + Vce, esto nos dice que el transisor está en saturación.
Asume Vce=0  entonces, Ic= Vbe/Rc 

Chao.
elaficioando.


----------



## aliteroid (Ago 19, 2011)

Perdon lo que quise decir fue que la tension en la base debia ser menor para evitar la saturación gracias a el aficionado con tu ejemplo comprendi lo que sucede en este caso, c*[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*la se aprende.
gracias a todos sigo con mis estudios, usare este tema para otras dudas que vayan apereciendo.


----------



## zaiz (Ago 20, 2011)

Por nada y revisa bien tus ejercicios, mientras tengas saturado al transistor no puedes lograr que la tension en la base sea menor.
saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 20, 2011)

O sea, gracias a todos y a mi me mando a la v....a... bien bien, uste siga asi... y llegara muy lejos!!! conozco a algunos en el foro que no aprendieron ni de aqui a la esquina.


----------



## zaiz (Ago 20, 2011)

Tu describiste muy bien el circuito, antiworldx.
Y lo mejor es que (si el tema cumple para quedarse  ), otros podran apreciarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## aliteroid (Ago 20, 2011)

gracias tambien antiworldx, no seas tan sensible

ahora que ya he aprendido los calculos de la polarización de base y la polarizacion de emisor (en DC)incluyendo la polarización por division de tensión, me gustaria saber algo, cuando se trabaja el transistor en la zona de corte y saturacion o mejor dicho en circuitos de conmutación, ¿en que situaciones se recomienda usar una u otra polarización.
ya se que en la polarización de base interviene la beta pero ¿existe otra recomendacion de uso particular para cada una?


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 20, 2011)

Asi me pasa cuando ando ya envuelado con unos cuantos rones encima... no se fijen...


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 20, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Sí ves el circuito la base está en +5v. Eso quiere decir, 5V= Vbe + IeRe ===> IeRe= 5V-Vbe.
> Ie=Ib + Ic esto se cumple en la zona lineal.
> ...


Hola.

Lo que esta en rojo se cumple siempre, y no sólo en la zona lineal.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 20, 2011)

aliteroid dijo:


> gracias tambien antiworldx, no seas tan sensible
> 
> ahora que ya he aprendido los calculos de la polarización de base y la polarizacion de emisor (en DC)incluyendo la polarización por division de tensión, me gustaria saber algo, cuando se trabaja el transistor en la zona de corte y saturacion o mejor dicho en circuitos de conmutación, ¿en que situaciones se recomienda usar una u otra polarización.
> ya se que en la polarización de base interviene la beta pero ¿existe otra recomendacion de uso particular para cada una?



Para usar un transistor como conmutador, solo necesias una resistencia en base. Algo asi:







A la izq. usando un NPN (con VCC en base => el transistor se comporta como un cable => zona saturada; con GND en base => el transistor se comporta como llave abierta => zona de corte), a la derecha un PNP (con GND en base => el transistor se comporta como un cable => zona saturada; con VCC en base => el transistor se comporta como llave abierta => zona de corte).

Y dependiendo de como sea tu carga, tal vez RC sea tu propia carga.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 20, 2011)

aliteroid dijo:


> ...lo que quise decir fue que la tension en la base debia ser menor para evitar la saturación...


Tomando lo que te mostró acá arriba Cosme, estás hablando de tensiones cuando deberías estar hablando (y pensando) en corrientes.
Cuando pases a los FET vas a hablar de tensión, acá... no.

Corriente... Se dice corriente...






Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 21, 2011)

y perro se dice perro, y coyote se dice coyote, y cacho se dice cacho...

Ha pero asté que filosofico le amanecio el teclado!


----------



## aliteroid (Ago 22, 2011)

gracias a todos por su tiempo, sigo avanzando en el curso, cualquier duda les hablaré


----------



## aliteroid (Ago 24, 2011)

Aqui he vuelto con una duda

Avanzando en mis estudios me encontre con el siguiente circuito (ver imagen)
Este trata de la realimentación de dos etapas tarea que cumple la resistencia de 10K R11.

segun mi Malvino esta resistencia afecta a la ganancia total como Rf/re, es decir, R11/R5 ¿ estoy en lo correcto?

Segun la simulación que hice dandole un valor de 1K a R11 la formula se cumple, pero al darle un valor de 10k no se cumple y la ganancia se reduce a la mitad de lo calculado. Entonces quiero saber si estoy equivocado en algo o la formula tiene un limite para el valor de R11

Espero que se entienda la pregunta

gracias de antemano

Me olvide de la imagen

aqui va


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 24, 2011)

Pon la realimentación despues del capacitor de salida...


----------



## aliteroid (Ago 24, 2011)

gracias antiworldx hice lo que dices pero la salida subio en 1mv p lasalida debiera ser de 40mVp segun los calculos pero me da 31mVp


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 24, 2011)

Mmmm bueno... hasta donde yo se... si quieres tener ganancias muy proximas a las calculadas, te recomiendo que mejor trabajes pares diferenciales, ya que los circuitos asi son muy suceptibles a las betas de los transistores, que son tan variadas que es dificil homologar un calculo sin antes sacar caracteristicas de cada dispositivo por individual.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 24, 2011)

Sin tener en cuenta la realimentacion, ahi tiene 2 etapas... 1 E-C a medio puentear (para tener una Z de entrada media) y otra etapa E-C totalmente puenteada... con lo cual la ganancia de tension (e incluso de corriente) a lazo abierto deberia ser lo suficientemente grande como para dejar la ganancia en funcion de la realimentacion.

Ahora... seria bueno que antes del analisis de la realimentacion, obtengas los parametros a lazo abierto (polarizacion, ganancia de tension, Z de entrada y salida, etc), luego con esos datos evaluar el tipo de realimentacion (tension, corriente, etc) y por ultimo obtener los parametros del circuito final sabiendo el tipo de realimentacion que tenes (Z de entrada, Z salida, la ganancia segun el tipo de realimentacion).


----------



## aliteroid (Ago 25, 2011)

gracias por sus respuestas , voy a afinar mi pregunta, la ecuación que rige la ganancia por realimentación G=rf/re es lineal, pero al parecer el comportamiento del circuito al variar esta resistencia R11 no es lineal. ¿estoy en lo correcto? ¿existe una formula mas precisa para determinar la ganancia en este tipo de circuito?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 25, 2011)

Si que existe, lo analizas por mallas que saldrán como unas seis ecuaciones con seis incógnitas, mas o menos, y de ahí despejas la relación que te interese. 
Otra cosa es que el tema sea sencillo o no.

Ese circuito es muy complejo; dos etapas con sus putos Q en continua y alterna y para colmo una realimentación...


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 25, 2011)

Usen par diferencial y ya quitense de problemas!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 25, 2011)

Con un par diferencial tambien tenes que hacer un analisis como mencione (de hecho en alterna funciona como un E-C, obviamente con un monton de ventajas, pero en el analisis de ganancia se comporta como eso), 1ero a lazo abierto con todos sus parametros y despues el analisis con su realimentacion.

Lo que deberia comprender *aliteroid*, es que no necesariamente aplicando la formulita magica de la realimentacion (que seguramente no le explicaron de donde sale) obtiene la solucion que busca. Por ej. ¿cual es la excursion que tiene el circuito? ¿que pasa a la salida si se pasa de esa excursion?


----------



## aliteroid (Ago 25, 2011)

eso de la excursion del circuito me llamo la atencion, hasta el momento no he leido nada al respecto en el libro de Malvino, ¿se podra explicar aqui' o es mas complejo??

He logrado acercar mas la simulacion al resultado calculado cambiando los condensadores de desacoplo C4 y C5 a 100uf con ese valor logro la maxima ganancia y el minimo voltaje AC el el emisor, entonces mi duda es ¿como calculo ese condensador. Segun lo leido hasta el momento los condensadores de acoplo y desacoplo deben ser un 10% menor que la resistencia en serie pero en este caso parece no cumplirse


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 25, 2011)

> eso de la excursion del circuito me llamo la atencion, hasta el momento no he leido nada al respecto en el libro de Malvino, ¿se podra explicar aqui' o es mas complejo??



Tal vez lo conoces con otro nombre, sino me llama la atencion que estes viendo realimentacion sin saber polarizar bien un transistor para obtener su maxima excursion  .

Aca tenes algo que te puede servir:

http://www.frbb.utn.edu.ar/electron...ulo 03c- Polarizacion para max. excursion.pdf

La que termina imponiendo la excursion es la recta de carga dinamica que suele tener una pendiente mayor que la estatica (menor excursion).

Sobre el tema de los capacitores tendrias que hacer un analisis de polos y ceros (frecuencia de corte inferior y superior), pero ese tema es todavia mucho mas complejo que la realimentacion. Lo que te recomiendo es con un pspice obtener la transferencia de tension (eso es lo que estas analizando) en funcion de la frecuencia, ahi salta al toque donde tenes las frecuencia de corte inferior y superior.


----------



## aliteroid (Ago 25, 2011)

gracias cosmefulanito la verdad es que si conocia la excursión asi creo ¿se podria definir como la maxima amplificación de una señal sin causar la distorsión de esta? si no es esa la explicación entonces tendre que reestudiar lo que he avanzado. 

El documento que me facilitas complementa mas profundamente lo que he aprendido y me doy cuenta que es muy basica la biblia de Malvino, tampoco pretendo ser un experto pero si me gustaria tener mas seguridad a la hora de diseñar mis circuitos, que opinan los que conocen este libro, ¿sera suficiente para defenderse?

¿alguien conoce algun sitio de donde sacar ejercicios no tan complejos pero que pongan a prueba los conocimientos basicos?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 26, 2011)

aliteroid dijo:


> gracias cosmefulanito la verdad es que si conocia la excursión asi creo ¿se podria definir como la maxima amplificación de una señal sin causar la distorsión de esta? si no es esa la explicación entonces tendre que reestudiar lo que he avanzado.



Exacto, una de las cosas que deberias saber de tu amplificador es el rango de señal que podes tener a la salida sin que el amplificador sature (osea distorsione).



aliteroid dijo:


> El documento que me facilitas complementa mas profundamente lo que he aprendido y me doy cuenta que es muy basica la biblia de Malvino, tampoco pretendo ser un experto pero si me gustaria tener mas seguridad a la hora de diseñar mis circuitos, que opinan los que conocen este libro, ¿sera suficiente para defenderse?



Por lo que puedo ver, creo que ves temas complejos como la realimentacion (en si no es dificil, pero requiere cierto conocimiento) sin tener bien en claro conceptos basicos.

Por ejemplo, el circuito ese que subiste antes, sacando la realimentacion (osea a lazo abierto), ¿como son las corrientes y tensiones de polarizacion? ¿cual es la ganancia de tension? ¿las impedancias de entrada y salida?. 

Ese ejercicio, como bien dijo Scooter es bastante complejo de analizar, y esta mal resumirlo a una simple formula de realimentacion sin antes analizarlo en lazo abierto.

Mi consejo, primero analiza circuitos de 1 sola etapa en las distintas configuraciones E-C, C-C, B-C, aprende analizar su polarizacion y sus caracteristicas dinamicas (ganancias, impedancias, etc). Recien ahi, empeza a meterte con realimentacion.

Sobre el tema de los capacitores, es algo complejo de analizar, si bien se que hay metodos en los que se simplifica el analisis usando la impedancia del capacitor, no sabria decirte que tan precisos son, ya que cuando yo vi el tema, lo hice con polos y ceros y usando el modelo apropiado del transistor (giacoletto). Me imagino que ese metodo se basa en el estudio de una sola frecuencia, es decir hacer el analisis por ej. en 1kHz y ver como se comporta la impedancia del capacitor a esa frecuencia.


----------



## aliteroid (Ago 26, 2011)

Tremendo,  agradesco tu valiosa ayuda cosmefulanito, claro como el agua.

El tema de los condensadores tendre que solucionarlo por prueba y ensayo por el momento, pero quisiera saber: escoger mal un condensador aparte de afectar a la ganancia ¿afecta a la integridad de la señal , es decir, podria distorsionarla o deformarla?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 27, 2011)

> ¿afecta a la integridad de la señal , es decir, podria distorsionarla o deformarla?



Solo deberia afectar las ganancias, las impedancias de entrada/salida y el ancho de banda.


----------



## aliteroid (Ago 30, 2011)

Quiero apoyar con otro documento sobre el tema de la maxima excursión, ademas explica muy bien los calculos para obtener la recta de carga para AC

Otra cosa,

 sera posible eliminar los primeros mensajes para darle otro sentido al tema, mejor dicho para que sirva de guia a los interesados en los transistores, que se note al ingresar al tema de lo que se esta hablando


----------



## aliteroid (Oct 31, 2011)

Hola a todos, estuve alejado de mis estudios un tiempo pero he vuelto y con una duda para empezar. 
Diseñando unos circuitos para maxima excursión se me dice que se debe cumplir que Vce=Icq * Rac segun eso hago los calculos y el circuito funciona perfecto con todos los parametros calculados pero no es poseible llegar a la maxima excursion por que??


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 31, 2011)

Tené en cuenta que la excursión por un lado depende de la recta de carga estática y por el otro lado por la recta de carga dinámica.



La recta de carga dinámica tiene una pendiente mayor y en el caso de tu circuito será:

[LATEX]v_{ce}=-i_{c}.\(R_{c}//R_{L}\)[/LATEX]

Tanto vce como ic, serán valores de alterna (ni icq ni vceq). Por lo tanto, de tu punto Q, que tendrá una cierta Vceq y su Icq, para que saber la máxima excursión tenés que obtener el delta Vce max (en la gráfica de arriba es "y", también ese delta lo podés pensar justamente como la tensión vce en alterna).


----------



## aliteroid (Nov 2, 2011)

gracias por la respuesta

otra cosa, al tener el valor de maxima excursion calculado yo podria dividirlo por la ganancia y saber cual es el valor maximo para Vin    o no ??


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 2, 2011)

aliteroid dijo:
			
		

> otra cosa, al tener el valor de maxima excursion calculado yo podria dividirlo por la ganancia y saber cual es el valor maximo para Vin o no ??



Exacto, la máxima excursión a la salida sobre la ganancia te da la máxima excursión de entrada.

Una cosa que se me paso, pero creo que ya la tuviste en cuenta, la excursión también dependera de "x" (gráfico que puse arriba), si tu punto Q está muy cerca de la Vce-sat entonces tal vez tu excursión se vea limitada por "x" y no por "y" (normalmente si esta bien polarizado el transistor, el problema es más con "y" que con "x").


----------



## aliteroid (Nov 4, 2011)

Gracias nuevamente por tu ayuda, ha sido muy valiosa. me queda una ultima duda para avanzar en el tema:
En el mismo circuito que muestro la maxima excursion del voltaje de salida debieran ser 2.5V con una ganancia de 100 el maximo aplicable a la entrada seria 25mV pero al simularlo la señal de salida se distorsiona, solo el pico negativo alcanza este valor pero el positivo solo alcanza los 2V¿ sera error de simulacion o algun error en el diseño del circuito? si es asi c¿como solucionarlo?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 5, 2011)

Estás justo ahí en límite... no calculé el Icq exacto que tenés, pero más o menos será de 11mA, con lo cual la recta de carga dinámica te da un margen:

[LATEX]vce=-11mA.(330ohm//1kohm) \approx -2,72v[/LATEX]

No debrías tener recorte porque tenes 220mV de margen. Y por el otro lado (el otro semiciclo) como tu punto Q está en 5,6V tampoco tenés algo que te limite.

Proba aumentando de a poco la ICQ, dandole un menor valor a la RE, esto te va a correr el punto Q más a la izq. pero a la vez hace que la recta de carga dinámica tenga una pendiente menor y tu delta Vce sea mayor. *Con esa modificiación la ganancia no debe cambiar.*

Proba con Re=180/150 ohm.


----------



## aliteroid (Nov 17, 2011)

Voy a simularlo con componentes de verdad para comprobarlo.

ahora este tipo de circuito es solo para pequeña señal ¿cierto? pero puedo utilizarlo para amplificar señales mas grandes? hablemos por ejemplo de 1 a 10v pk porque lo que se me dice es que la falta de linealidad del diodo base-emisor impide aplicar grndes señales a la base porque se distorsiona. entonces encontre esto: ie(pp) debe ser menor al 10 por ciento de IEq. existe alguna formula que me indique hasta donde puedo llegar con el voltaje de señal a la base?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 17, 2011)

El problema de usar esta configuración viene por el lado de la potencia, un clase A es poco eficiente. 

Respecto a lo que decís sobre la linealidad, ya no te sirven más los modelos teóricos de alterna del transistor (seguramente usas el modelo híbrido) y no te queda otra que usar las curvas de Ebers-Moll.


----------



## retrofit (Nov 18, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Está facil... el transistor esta trabajando como diodo... si te fijas, toda la corriente se la esta llevando la base...
> 
> El voltaje de base a emisor es de 0.7V
> El voltaje Vcc es de 5V
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo en el planteamiento, pero sería más "ortodoxo" decir Ibe = 4.3mA.
Nos falta un dato que es la ganancia del Transistor por lo tanto desconocemos la Corriente de Colector, pero al ser la tensión de alimentación de 5VCC y la resistencia de Colector de 10K por la misma circularía, como mucho, .07mA.

Saludos


----------



## aliteroid (Nov 20, 2011)

Cosmefulanito gracias nuevamente, he estado buscando informacion acerca del modelo de Ebers-Moll pero lo que encuentro me parece muy complicado de entender, podrias recomendarme algun libro o sitio donde pueda informarme al respecto y aprender a diseñar para gran señal.


----------

